# Fliegenfischen im Herbst



## felixe (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich will mal fragen, hat es im Herbst noch Sinn mit der Fliege oder Nymphe zu angeln? Ich habe schon seit Wochen keinen Biss mehr, habe schon so ziemlich mein Sortiment durchprobiert und bin jetzt ratlos.|kopfkrat
Wenn es Sinn macht, mit was fängt ihr im Herbst??

lG
Felix


----------



## Torsten Rühl (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*

Ich war letzte Woche in Tirol. Dort habe ich wirklich viel gefangen auf Trockenfliegen. Meist waren es Segdesmuster in Schwarz.
Es ging aber auch mit hellen Nymphen.

Es kann sein das es am Wasser liegt. Wenn du an einem Gewässer mit Schwallzeiten fischst dann solltest du deine Angelausflüge auf das Wochenende verlegen da dann der schwallbetrieb eingstellt wird.


----------



## Bungo (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*



felixe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will mal fragen, hat es im Herbst noch Sinn mit der Fliege oder Nymphe zu angeln? Ich habe schon seit Wochen keinen Biss mehr, habe schon so ziemlich mein Sortiment durchprobiert und bin jetzt ratlos.|kopfkrat
> Wenn es Sinn macht, mit was fängt ihr im Herbst??
> 
> ...



Also Trockenfliegen werden im Herbst wirklich nur noch schlecht angenommen.
Nymphen gehen noch.
Irgendwann kommt die Zeit da stelle ich fast ausschließlich auf Streamer um.
Generell je größer die Beute desto mehr Attacken. Der Energieaufwand für wenig Nahrung bei solchen Temperaturen rechnet sich einfach nicht mehr, da muss schon die Beute lohnenswert sein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Maok (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*

Also Trockenfliegen werden im Herbst wirklich nur noch schlecht angenommen.

So pauschal kann man das m.E. nich sagen. Äschen steigen auch noch im Winter auf Trockenfliegen. Der Herbst bietet sich dafür geradezu an.

Z.B. Goldkopfnymphen gehen im Herbst auch gut, kommt aber natürlich immer auf die Bedingungen an.

Auf jeden Fall macht es im Herbst noch Sinn mit der Fliege zu fischen.


----------



## Bungo (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*



Maok schrieb:


> Also Trockenfliegen werden im Herbst wirklich nur noch schlecht angenommen.
> 
> So pauschal kann man das m.E. nich sagen. Äschen steigen auch noch im Winter auf Trockenfliegen. Der Herbst bietet sich dafür geradezu an.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall macht es im Herbst noch Sinn mit der Fliege zu fischen.



Also Sinn macht die Fliege immer!

Auch mit der Trockenen wird man immer einen Fisch fangen können. Nur habe ich z.B. im Sommer Abende da fange ich 30-40 Fische mit der Trockenen, im Moment sind es teilweise nur eine Hand voll.
Wie du schon sagst, Äschen im Herbst auf Rot oder Orange ist der Burner 

Die sinkenden Wassertemperaturen und die Tatsache, dass Insekten als natürliche Nahrung auf der Oberfläche immer seltener vorhanden sind geben den Ausschlag dafür, dass das Steigverhalten insgesamt gesehen deutlich reduziert wird.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Maok (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*

Das Steigen verlagert sich im Herbst und Winter halt zunehmend auf die Mittagsstunden, aufgrund des dann i.d.R. stattfindenden Schlupfes. Mit der Intensität eines ausgewachsenen Abendsprungs kann sowas natürlich nur selten mithalten.


----------



## felixe (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*



Bungo schrieb:


> Also Trockenfliegen werden im Herbst wirklich nur noch schlecht angenommen.
> Nymphen gehen noch.
> Irgendwann kommt die Zeit da stelle ich fast ausschließlich auf Streamer um.
> Generell je größer die Beute desto mehr Attacken. Der Energieaufwand für wenig Nahrung bei solchen Temperaturen rechnet sich einfach nicht mehr, da muss schon die Beute lohnenswert sein.
> ...


 

Danke an alle für die schnellen und guten Antworten!!

Es ist überall etwas wahres dran. Am meisten allerdings überzeugt mich die o.a. Aussage mit den Streamern. Nachdem ich mit Goldkopfnymphen nich wirklich erfolgreich war (zumindest die letzten Wochen), werde ich jetzt meine Streamer bemühen.  

lG 
Felix


----------



## Blauzahn (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*



Maok schrieb:


> Das Steigen verlagert sich im Herbst und Winter halt zunehmend auf die Mittagsstunden, aufgrund des dann i.d.R. stattfindenden Schlupfes. Mit der Intensität eines ausgewachsenen Abendsprungs kann sowas natürlich nur selten mithalten.



So ist es, wobei es, in anbetracht der gut 15°C niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen, zur (Herbst)Mittagszeit auch ordentlich abgehen kann... 
Deshalb ist die "Trockene" im Herbst und Winter nicht so pauschal auszuschließen.

Da hier seit heute bis Ende April (außer Äsche bis 31.12.) sowieso Ruhe ist, ist die kleine 16er oder 18er Trockenfliege das Optimum.
Die spitzmäuligen Fahnenträger sind darauf ganz wild... (manchmal )

René


----------



## Flyfisher1 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*

Hallo Felix, du sagst in deinem Bericht leider nicht ob die Fische überhaupt gestiegen sind.
Wenn ja, stimmt entweder mit deiner " Präsentation " oder mit deinen Mustern etwas nicht.
Wenn nein, macht die Trockenfliege, wie meine Vorredner bereits erwähnten, wenig oder keinen Sinn. In Österreich solltest du eigentlich Gewässer finden können, wo noch Salmoniden aktiv sind. Hier in den Urgesteinsgewässern ist nicht soviel Anflugnahrung unterwegs, dass die Trockenfischerei wirklich lohnt. Die Fische ernähren sich zu 99 % von Unterwassernahrung. Wenn dann noch Bachflohkrebse im Gewässer vorkommen, macht für die Fische ein Stieg nach einem Mücklein keinen Sinn, denn die Natur ist auf Effizienz ausgerichtet. Der Herbst ist die hohe Zeit der Äschenfischerei, aus gleich meheren Gründen.: Die Forellen sind geschont, das Kraut ist zurückgegangen und die Äschen orientieren sich wieder mehr zur Oberfläche hin. Gibt es genügend Zuck - und Kriebel - Mücken im Gewässer lohnt sich das Steigen für die Äschen und sie sind den ganzen Winter aktiv. Ist dies nicht der Fall lohnt das Anbieten von größeren ( 10 - 12 ) Mustern, die man an der Vegetationskante mit einem Platsch oder Aufklatscher serviert, so dass sie richtig Radau machen, das kann schon mal eine Grundäsche nach Oben locken.
In Regel aber gehen Nymphen am Besten. Montana, Goldkopf, Arthofer und kleine Jig's in 14 und 16 er Größen, Größere gehen zwar besser halte ich aber nicht mehr für waidgerecht. Aber das muss Jeder mit sich selbst abmachen, genau so wie das Fischen ohne Wiederhaken, was eigentlich Standard sein sollte.


----------



## felixe (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*

bei jedem Bericht von euch finde ich Sachen, die eigentlich voll logisch sind und ich einfach nicht beachtet habe. Danke!!
Die Salzach ist in meinem Revier ja doch schon ein ordentlicher Fluß, da stimmt das schon, das die Fische ja nicht unbedingt steigen müssen um zu Futter zu kommen. Darum wird bei uns ohnehin meistens mit Nymphen geangelt.
Aber die im Sommer gut fängigen Goldkopfnymphen sind auch nicht mehr der Renner.
Die Äschen sind toll in Stimmung, da geht schon mal eine Kapitale drauf, die Forellen (Regenbogenforelle ist in Österreich nicht geschont!!!) hingegen lassen sich mit Nymphe und Co nicht mehr beeindrucken.
Jetzt im Herbst ist das Wasser glasklar und relativ wenig (im Frühjahr viel Schneewasser, im Sommer Gewitter...), wird wohl auch was ausmachen...

lG
Felix


----------



## fluefiske (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im Herbst*

Hallo !
Eigentlich beginnt erst jetzt die richtige Äschensaison und zieht sich an einigen Gewässern bis zum 31.12.,in manchen Gegenden noch länger.In dieser Zeit wird gut mit der Trockenfliege gefangen.Kleinere CDC-Muster,besonders Emerger sind erfolgreich.
So war es auch vor Jahren Anfang November in Österreich an der Isel.
Das kuriose ist,und zu dieser Erkenntnis bin ich auch erst nach vielen Jahren gekommen : Selbst wenn man keine Ringe an der Oberfläche sieht,wird nicht selten eine Trockene gerne genommen.Das sollte man immer mal probieren.

Gruß Erich


----------

